# Can't cope anymore :(



## jsb (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm having such a bad flare up atm







It started last wednesday night until Thursday night, then I went from then until today not being able to go at all (C) and today i have d again! My stomach hurts it's gurgley im scared incase it's a bug (I have emetophobia can't deal with sickness) but atm i can't deal with more D anymore either! I'm nearly 19 I can't see my friends, I haven't even got out of bed or dressed the past week because I know I can't go anywhere and I'm in so much pain! I get up and have a shower or bath but get stomach ache worse when I'm standing in the shower so I just feel terrible all the time!I've eaten bits on and off all week but they generally make me go to the loo and IM SO SICK OF IT I WANT TO DIE! Next week is valentines day and I'm meant to be spending the day with my single girlfriends watching sad films and eating chocolates and drinking wine together and I miss seeing my friends so much but i cant even do that if I still feel like this! The day after V Day my bf is meant to be coming to stay with me for the week but he's gonna be bored to death of me if i cant do anything but run to the loo all the time!I HATE IBS I haven;t stopped crying for about 3 days now, how can i make it go?!!!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

> I HATE IBS I haven;t stopped crying for about 3 days now, how can i make it go?!!


This is probably prolonging the flare up hon. You must get a grip on those emotions! See this for healthy thinking for IBS'ers:http://www.ibsgroup.org/node/515Get yourself a mental health professional hon... you are doing yourself a tremendous disservice by not seeking the help of one. There is no reason to feel THIS badly.It sounds also like you are undereating or skipping meals.. Doing either of those will make things worse. IBS guts like to be busy.. so don't skip any meals.


> I haven't even got out of bed or dressed the past week because I know I can't go anywhere and I'm in so much pain!


This isn't healthy either with IBS. Get up get yourself going and get your mind OFF of your gut! There is NO reason one should be bed ridden with IBS! It is uncalled for. Pain is something you may have to learn to just manage... it doesn't mean you need to be in bed.Try using peppermint to help with the pain. Peppermint capsules or strong mints like Altoids.Also try using those heat patches you see for bad backs.. only use them on your abdomen where it hurts. Also speak to your Dr about using an antispasmodic medication.Try using a good probiotic that may help. Give it a decent try of several weeks. And use more than what one finds in a simple yogurt. Buy an actual probiotic.But most importantly GET yourself a referral to a mental health professional and get started to feeling better.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Are you taking Imodium at least?


----------



## IBS-D guy (Dec 31, 2010)

After a bad attack I build my confidence in small sections. I aim to be out of the house for a few mins even if I just go out into the garden for a few minutes. Getting outside, moving about will hopefully build confidence and improve your mood. Don't push yourself too much, but do make a start. In the past I was mentally in a bad place with my ibs. A large number of small victories have helped how I deal with it.


----------



## NonToxicPoison (Dec 21, 2011)

First. Sit down and BREATH. Just breath. As soon as you relax, it will already be MUCH MUCH better! Tell me, what meds are you taking? Try to take something that will ease the cramping and the pain, I don't know if you will get this in your country, but try Pectrolite. I found it even helps for PMS pains! As for the D, try Immodium and CALCIUM! You won't believe how calcium helps! Its like a miracle! As for your dvd night, the day before you meet your friends, prep! Take Calcium and Immodium. And in the event that you are watching dvd's, and your tummy rumbles, say somehing like: OMG, I'm starving! Stay away from Milk! Caffeine! What also helps with the cramping for some reason is flat Coke. Pour some coke into a glass, take a spoon of sugar and at it to the coke. It will remove the fizz. And hang in there! Try to relax! The more you stress and mope the worse it will get! Feel free to talk to anyone here for awesome advise! They have helped me and we all will have your back (which is weird during diarhea) but we'll take one for the team!


----------



## jsb (Mar 18, 2011)

I just want to thank you all for your replies and suggestions... I woke up with D again today







My stomach hurts in a gurgley/bloated kind of way but I feel slightly hungry too but when I go to get a slice of dry bread (can't think of any other bland foods we have in the house) I feel like I can't stomach it! Im currently drinking a dioralyte though and im going to try and keep drinking through the day even though it hurts my stomach because usually i dont drink either and then i mentally feel worse! I know I need professional help.. i have had it on and off for years but nothing has ever helped, I came to the end of some sessions at the end of 2011 and have nothing like that now, because literally nothing helps me!I aren't taking anything for the D or pain... the 'pain' isn't actually all that bad once ive been to the loo and im not eating, it's more just uncomfortable and i prefer not to take things for D because i've realizd my ibs changes between c and d these days (hence i had d last week then nothing for 5 days and now ive had d every day since that again) Immodiums tend to just block me up for a day, leave me in pain and then the d will be back worse! Im just sick of it! I keep trying to tell myself 'im fine, it's just ibs, it's going to go' because i know thinking negatively will only make things worse but then its just a huge let down and massive hit back down to rock bottom when I have an episode again! Plus i was already slim and im just getting plain skinny from not being able to eat/it not staying inside me! AAAAARGHH!


----------



## Moonraker (Feb 8, 2012)

We know how awful this is, and what you are going through, but hang on in there. We swear by Aloe vera drinking gel. It really does help settle the system. Send a message if we can give you more information. Jane


----------



## guillaume (Oct 1, 2011)

Have you tried changing diets? Lots of us find incredible relief with the low-FODMAPS diet or specific carbohydrate diet or low-carb diet. There is plenty of info about them in the diet section of this forum.That's the only thing that made my symptoms go away.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

> then its just a huge let down and massive hit back down to rock bottom when I have an episode again!


This is totally within your control. You control those thoughts. You can choose to think something different like "Oh it's just my silly gut doing it's thing".. etc. YOU control your thoughts. You decide what to think... no one and no-thing else!


----------



## jsb (Mar 18, 2011)

I can't change my diet because atm i don't have a diet. I can't eat anything and keep it in or eat without pain! Over the course of the week I've eaten dry bread, dry toast, bananas and plain boiled potatoes.... nothing helps everything makes it worse.I actually went to bed in a much better frame of mind yesterday, I even got out of bed for the first time all week and tidied my room which took my mind off it for a few minutes ha and went to sleep actually feeling ok! Yesterday all I ate was a banana and one slice of dry toast so I thought when I woke up this morning i probably wouldn't be able to go at all if anything but hey ho what do you know... woke up to more D!I DONT UNDERSTAND where it's even coming from if I have no food in my body! I can't control my thoughts, it's D EVERY MORNING ive never had ibs like this before it's scary! I can't eat I feel sick I dont even want to eat today I just hope I die.I have a doctors appt this aft but of course he wont say anything other than 'well we've tried you on every medication befoire keep drinking and eating bland food and it will go eventually' BUT I CANT EAT OR DRINK BECAUSE IT DOESNT GO EVENTUALLY IT NEVER WILL!


----------



## guillaume (Oct 1, 2011)

Hello JSB,Changing diets means you have to try for at least two weeks. The body needs to adapt, it takes time. I really encourage you to try the low-FODMAPs diet or a low-carb diet. In particular, avoid everything with gluten, lactose or fructose. See how it goes after one week.


----------



## jsb (Mar 18, 2011)

I cant i cant do it ! it hurts so much what if its not ibs and its a bug? thats my biggest fear i cant be sick i cant be i will kill myself if im sick ive said it for years i cant cope with a bug but i cant cope with this either! Im not at all hungry my stomach is in agony it feels like its been torn around inside and pushed togther and i feel really sick and i ate some ginger biscuits to try and help and they just put me in even more pain! I cant do this anymore im so scared and sick of it! Im down to 7st2 now which is underweight but i cant put weight on if i cant eat and when i do eat it comes straight back out me the next day!I know if i eat properly (like not snacking on gignger biscuits, dry bread and bananas) that if i ate like actual proper food it'd make me sick coz i feel that poorly but i dont undertsnat why i am like this. I HATE IT SO MUCH!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Sometimes IBS has nothing to do with what we eat.....sometimes it is the act of eating itself.


> thats my biggest fear i cant be sick i cant be i will kill myself if im sick ive said it for years i cant cope with a bug but i cant cope with this either!


Hon you are not coping... and I think you desperately need the intervention of a mental health professional.


----------



## jsb (Mar 18, 2011)

BQ said:


> Sometimes IBS has nothing to do with what we eat.....sometimes it is the act of eating itself.Hon you are not coping... and I think you desperately need the intervention of a mental health professional.


I know I do but they dont care and they dont help the only reason i cant cope is because im being poorly every day and i cant deal wirh it i just want that to go and i would be so happy i can not do another day of this stomach ache and d i would rather be dead right now


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

> i can not do another day of this stomach ache and d i would rather be dead right now


These kind of statements indicate you need more help than we are able to offer here.Please call a crisis number for help. You will find those numbers in the front of your phone book.


----------



## SarahLund (Aug 16, 2010)

Oh dear, hun. I'm so sorry it's making you feel like this. If it's managed to make you feel this low, i really suggest you ring a depression helpline, cos you sound almost.........suicidal. Sorry if you don't. It's just you sound like you're about to throw in the towel. Please ring a helpline. We don't want this illness to consume you. Please seek help now, not later. *hug*


----------



## Moonraker (Feb 8, 2012)

Two members of my family have really found it helps to drink Aloe Vera drinking gel - tastes yukky-ish but it really does appear to be fantastic for helping to control this condition.


----------



## Rob k (Aug 26, 2012)

Wow! You sound alot like me! My girlfriend said to me "I dont believe you actually have pain everyday" bull ####.. For the first 3 I was always ibs c and now the last few months its been ibs d everyday but I also have celiac and have been gluten free for a few years but still always sick. I recently started fodmap diet but no results yet. And dont worry if your bf gets bored and upset cause your laying around. If you were mine id rub your tummy and give you peppermint tea to sip on, and tell you everything will be ok.


----------



## Rob k (Aug 26, 2012)

First 3 years sorry


----------



## skdenn (Aug 19, 2012)

jsb, are you feeling any better now than you were last winter? I noticed that you said you have emetophobia. That's exactly what I have. I'm terrified of throwing up. I've sometimes been depressed about my IBS and emet. I went through a bad time in the summer of 2008 for a couple weeks, but I eventually pulled out of it. I take Paxil. Do you take any anti-depressants? I also take Ativan when I get tense to ward off panic. Besides that, I have Phenargen to prevent nausea. I've been on Paxil since December 1993. I don't think it's helping me as much as it used to. I tried switching to zoloft a few years ago, but it just made me nervous and panicky, so I went back to Paxil. Maybe I can try Lexapro or Abilify. Anyway, I hope you're feeling better now.







Susan


----------

